# Smith's Adjustable Angle Pull-Thru Knife Sharpener



## jondavis0904 (Nov 4, 2012)

So I got this knife sharpener in the other day and have used it on skinning knives, pocket knives, and kitchen knives. It works great on all of them.  It even comes with a quick reference guide with angles listed in case you don't what the angle on your blade is. The sharpener is really easy to use and can be used really quickly.  It only costs 29.99 from basspro.  I would recommend it to fellow hunters and family members.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------

